# new guy buying vynal cutter GCC expert pro OR Roland gx 24



## silverbackhockey (Apr 15, 2011)

expert pro 24 vs gx24

Big price difference but seam to be pretty close spec wise. Price wise they are far apart.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these machines?? We will be getting in to strictly sports uniforms.

thanks in advance


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The GCC has a stepper motor...not as robust for heavy use as the servo motor in the Roland and other higher end cutters. And the Roland has an optic eye for contour cutting, the GCC does not


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you can afford it, I would highly recommend getting the GX-24 or the GCC Bengal or GCC Puma. I think that the GCC Puma and the GX-24 are more on the same level than the GX-24 would be with the Expert 24.

Charles already touched on the fact that the motors are completely different in the two cutters you're asking about. That's the biggest difference and the main difference that you would notice if you had them side by side.
Also the GX-24 and the GCC Puma both have the optical eye for contour cutting but the Bengal and the Expert 24 do not. The GCC Expert 24 LX DOES have the optical eye, but again, it has the stepper motor vs the servo motor.

Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

money is what matter , if you have it buy a roland that will be a wiser investment


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Expert Pro has servo motors but no optical eye, the expert 24 has stepper motors no optical eye and the Expert 24 LX has stepper motors with optical eye,, just to clarify


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

silverbackhockey said:


> expert pro 24 vs gx24
> 
> Big price difference but seam to be pretty close spec wise. Price wise they are far apart.
> 
> ...


The price difference is because the Roland is a superior machine.

You should consider a Graphtech as well. They are reasonably priced (less than the Roland), include a stand, and are workhorses.


----------



## silverbackhockey (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, leaning toward the GX 24 right now. Especially with the great warranty imprinter warehouse offers. (2 yr and lifetime loaner program)

any simple software our there anyone can recommend, ??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The Roland is a superior machine to the GCC expert BUT not superior to the GCC Puma III which is comparable to the GX24 but has 400 gms downforce vs 250...but it is your money...I think the Puma can be had for 400-500 less than the GX24. I speak from having owned a GX24 and two Puma III and one GCC Jaguar IV


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

With 2 GCC cutters in house, I have become a big fan of their products...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

for ease of use, setup etc. I would vote for the Roland.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The cool feature that the Puma has that the Roland doesn't have is being able to cut past the pinch rollers,, this feature will save on vinyl alone...


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the GX so do not know how it compares to the other. But Servo motor and optical eye is a plus, even it you do not use. Warranty is important but so is cutting pass the rollers. As for software, you do get cutsudio with the GX but I do most of my stuff with Corel and either cut with Versaworks or bring into CS to cut.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like to hear some reviews on the expert 24 PRO, the servo motor one, not the stepper motor. I have the regular stepper motor and it's down at the moment, and I'm looking to upgrade to a better motor, and hopefully a better main board as well. I'm not interested in the optic eye right now.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Expert Pro is the same machine as the Puma3 , it just doesn't have the optic eye. The Puma3 has been a workhorse.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

You ever had to change a main board??


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope never any problems


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Heat press nation seem to be the only vendor who sale the Pro


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GCC 24" Expert Pro Vinyl Cutter

https://signvinyloutlet.com/gcc-expert-pro-24.html

http://www.raycosignsupply.com/ep-60

http://www.prosignsupply.biz/en/index.php?l=product_detail&p=26

http://www.flexheattransfervinyl.ca...essionid=22302774c2491c5e97813446918233567542

https://www.jsisigns.com/product_GCCEXPERTPRO24_GCC-Expert-Pro-24-inch-Cutter.html


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you sir, I brought my expert 24 from a sign company and they service sucks. I want to buy from a company catered to the vinyl I plan to cut, for T shirts.


----------

